# Ride Capo



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The footbeds are thicker and killed some ground feel for me, which I personally did not like. But I don't typically like characteristically damp boards for that same reason. That's one thing I don't like about NS, their dampness is actually a turn off for me. Other than the all EVA pads not being my personal flavor these were solid and made for a pretty well done successor of the SPi. The annoyance of the release Rides used to have is gone with a redesigned ratchet lever, the new ratchets should be dialed (wouldn't grab right at SIA but was told they knew, and were on top of it), the new highback is solid and responsive. Basically these helped me tame the 158 Highlife UL and I only weight 145... so yeah, they get shit done.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm pretty much in the exact same boat as you are, except I have last year's sl, and perhaps looking for slightly softer bindings (which I assume the capos are compared to the targas or flux sf45's). Keep us posted on what you decide, the green capos would look insane on that board!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

all your choices are stff bindings for that board. Im looking at capos for my dark series


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some K2 formulas on my Sl and love it.


----------



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I did some more research, and found that the capo is VERY stiff, significantly more than the SF45 or the Targa. That's not what I'm looking for. 

I pretty much narrowed my choices down the the SF45 and Targa, and went with Flux. I can't wait for it to snow so I can try them out.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

pwol said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I did some more research, and found that the capo is VERY stiff, significantly more than the SF45 or the Targa. That's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I pretty much narrowed my choices down the the SF45 and Targa, and went with Flux. I can't wait for it to snow so I can try them out.


Can you point me to the thread or article? My local shop said the same thing but this seems to contradict thegoodride reviews (which for all I know could be crap).

Thanks!


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out this review...great review 2011-2012 Ride Capo Review - Ride Snowboards - Ride Nation Forum

I too am looking at the CAPOs. They will be the replacement for my Targas (paired with a Ride DH2.5 deck). I wanted something similar to the Targas that are also forgiving. The Capos sound like they fit the bill well. Although I'm not sure about the "Very stiff" comment. Everywhere else I looked around and spoke with said they are mid flex.

FYI i'm looking for bindings where I take mostly all mountain (hard charging) with little park time.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My Capos should arrive on Tuesday and I'll hopefully be on them by next weekend, I'll write up a full review at that point. They'll be going on my '11 Highlife.

I owned the Targas last year and from my initial handling of the Capos at the shop last week, I'd say the Capo highback is stiffer than the Targas, but not considerably. The ankle strap is a toss-up with the medium stiff insert in the Targa. Personally I'd go with a slightly softer binding that'll match the SL a bit better. I have a pair of Ride Deltas on my SL and I feel like that they are a perfect match.


----------



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry doron, I have read that in several review and don't have them saved, don't wanna search again lol.

Thanks for the replies, I bought SF45's but they didn't fit my boot that well. I ended up going with button cartels. I think it's going to fit the SL and my riding style really nice. I can't wait to try this setup out!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I like it.. burton says the stiffness oncartels is 7, im thinking theyre a bit softer than 7 or maybe burtons 7 is different than other companies rating. Sick set up


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

pwol said:


> Sorry doron, I have read that in several review and don't have them saved, don't wanna search again lol.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I bought SF45's but they didn't fit my boot that well. I ended up going with button cartels. I think it's going to fit the SL and my riding style really nice. I can't wait to try this setup out!


I am very very interested to see how this set up goes for you. Please give us an update once you've ridden it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pwol said:


> Sorry doron, I have read that in several review and don't have them saved, don't wanna search again lol.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I bought SF45's but they didn't fit my boot that well. I ended up going with button cartels. I think it's going to fit the SL and my riding style really nice. I can't wait to try this setup out!


Don't lie, a lot of your decision had to do with the perfect color match didn't it?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Well lets see the boots. Lol i bet hes all green


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I got antsy and bought mine 2 weeks ago. While I'd like to think I'm progressing in the park, I really spend 90% carving so the highback response will suit me well.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^

Nice! That should be a pretty badass combo there with the SL and CAPO. My SL-R was paired with both 390s and Targas (although I used the Targas more). My DH2.5 was paired with Tarags and now I'm looking to get the CAPOs for that perfect combo (which will allow me to charge hard yet forgiving).

Keep us informed on how you like it.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

DrnknZag said:


> My Capos should arrive on Tuesday and I'll hopefully be on them by next weekend, I'll write up a full review at that point. They'll be going on my '11 Highlife.
> 
> I owned the Targas last year and from my initial handling of the Capos at the shop last week, I'd say the Capo highback is stiffer than the Targas, but not considerably. The ankle strap is a toss-up with the medium stiff insert in the Targa. Personally I'd go with a slightly softer binding that'll match the SL a bit better. I have a pair of Ride Deltas on my SL and I feel like that they are a perfect match.


Yes please post up your review. I'm very interested in reading it. I'm looking to pair the CAPOs with my DH2.5. I think it'll be great combo as I want something stiff enough to transfer power while hard charging yet forgiving enough that I don't eat face at the slightest oops moment (especially towards the end of the day when my legs are taxed). I think the Highlife is more responsive (ie a little less forgiving) than my DH2.5 so the CAPOs may be the perfect setup for me personally with my deck.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

just bought some on the cheap.. Gonna try them on my dark series or even my trs.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I finally mounted my Capo's to my DH2 today... getting them dialed in was pretty easy. I think this will be the first season where I will never have toe drag on the steeper runs. With the infinity system I was able to get the boot centered perfect! They feel pretty light weight and they are definitely a stiff responsive binding. I like the way they are shaped though, they can easily do both park and hard charging down the mountain. Very comfortable and easy to use. Can't wait to get a full days ride on the new setup to see what it is like.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

FL_Boarder said:


> I finally mounted my Capo's to my DH2 today... getting them dialed in was pretty easy. I think this will be the first season where I will never have toe drag on the steeper runs. With the infinity system I was able to get the boot centered perfect! They feel pretty light weight and they are definitely a stiff responsive binding. I like the way they are shaped though, they can easily do both park and hard charging down the mountain. Very comfortable and easy to use. Can't wait to get a full days ride on the new setup to see what it is like.


Yes theyre alot easier to adjust then last year targas. I wish they had a bigger plate cus i like running the base plate screws long ways to compensate for my bigger boot and avoid toe drag.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

snowjab said:


> Yes theyre alot easier to adjust then last year targas. I wish they had a bigger plate cus i like running the base plate screws long ways to compensate for my bigger boot and avoid toe drag.


Even adjusting them you have toe drag? I wear a size 13 boot and my heels and toes hit at basically the same angle and it is close to a 90 degree angle. The infinity system lets you adjust all that. You must have either a board that isn't wide enough or a size 16+ boot.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Well neither 11.5 salomon synapse and a 162 2011 trs. I went from a f20 which is super low profile to avoid going to a wide. Ill just trade the synapse out for some.new f20 and not worry about it.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Im just not used to seeing a bulky boot i guess. I do like the imperial from burton or the f series from salomon


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

So this being about Capo's then why did you drag in your toe dragging non adjustable bindings to the party? Even knowing about the adjustability you still opt for something else probably still not even close to the same quality.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I ended up with capos just got a less bulky boot. I did however adjust my capos to.the biggest setting and just didnt like how the boot was on there so went back to an f20. Im sure ill like the calos


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

DrnknZag said:


> I owned the Targas last year and from my initial handling of the Capos at the shop last week, I'd say the Capo highback is stiffer than the Targas, but not considerably. The ankle strap is a toss-up with the medium stiff insert in the Targa. Personally I'd go with a slightly softer binding that'll match the SL a bit better. I have a pair of Ride Deltas on my SL and I feel like that they are a perfect match.


How do you like the Capo's vs Targa's? Quality, comfortability, response..Thanks


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

IS3_FTW said:


> How do you like the Capo's vs Targa's? Quality, comfortability, response..Thanks



Picked up some Capos b/c my local shop wasn't carrying Targas, and can honestly say I am completely happy with the matchup both on my Mod Rocker and Anthem. Stiff yet comfortable and responsive, with some lateral flex where it needs it.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I have I believe 30 days riding on my Capo's at the moment and I've only had to ever so slightly re-tighten one screw on the side of them. Very reliable and durable bindings for sure! I carry a multi tool in my bag and I'm never the one using it lol.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

IS3_FTW said:


> How do you like the Capo's vs Targa's? Quality, comfortability, response..Thanks


Better in all aspects IMO. The Targas I had were pretty comfortable, but I had reliability issues and didn't like how many parts made up the footbeds (more parts to lose). I broke a ratchet within 15 days on them. Also had issues with footbed fitment. Rome's customer service is awesome though. I ended up selling them and haven't looked back.


----------

